# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  'Little' Behaviours Caused by Balding

## Receding Horseshoe

I don't know about you, but the effect of my hair loss has caused all kinds of psychological problems and certain behaviours over the years. I'm 26 now but my hair loss started when I was 18. I still have a moderate amount of hair (except the temples), but it's thin. Anyway, here are a few behaviours that I have noticed myself doing over the years in my daily life. ALL because of hair loss.
Bending over - I'm so self conscious about putting my head down in public when I know there are people around. Eg. bending over to tie my shoelaces. It's the thought that people are glaring at my receding hairline which is really off putting.
Feeling angry and defensive around certain people and/or in certain environments. Not that I've been to a nightclub for a while, but when I did, I felt defensive, I felt on edge. I used to look around me - I was the only one with a receding hairline. Knockon effect was feeling beaten, past-it and not having a chance with women.
Reluctance to scratch my head in front of people. For some reason I feel like any touching of my head will immediately draw people's eyeballs to my scalp.
No hat wearing if I know I will need to take it off later. I absolutely DREAD taking off hats. I've seen how awfully fluffy and messy my hair is when I've had a hat or baseball cap on it. It shows the receding hairline really badly. That's why I will only wear a hat if I go out for a short period and I know I'm not going into a shop or something where the security man might ask me to take it off, causing massive embarrassment.

----------


## pkipling

I definitely experienced the hat scenario back when I was still struggling with my receding hairline. I also avoided getting it wet. I had mastered the art of perfectly styling my hair and placing all the pieces just right so that no one was even aware that I had a receding hairline. Freshly removed hats and water were my worst enemies.

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------

